# Fort Wayne, IN - WTT? My Boss RT3 7'6" with wings for a Western ultramount?



## horizon jay (Oct 17, 2013)

Hello to all ! 
Shot in the dark. I have 4 trucks wired western and 1 wired boss. I would like to trade my 7'6" Boss Rt3 with Buyers Wings for a western ultramount. Its on a 97 F250 that we are selling. You can have the truckside minus the mount cause its welded to the frame. I have a joystick and handheld for the plow. Wings are brand new and havent been used. Truck and plow are for sale locally but I thought a boss fan with a western might be interested in a trade. 
Just realized I don't have a pic with the wings on it! Will snap one tomorrow. located in 46818


----------

